# Billing 94621



## Dawn (May 27, 2010)

If all our Dr do is read the stress test can we use the 26 modifier on procedure code 94621?


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

Yes, if all you are doing is providing the written interp and report, then you can code 94621-26 for the pulmonary stress testing.

Be sure you're on the right code as there is a 93015-93018 code range for cardiovascular stress testing

94621		Pulm stress test/complex, complete
94621	TC	Pulm stress test/complex, technical
94621	26	Pulm stress test/complex, interp & report

93015		Cardiovascular stress test, complete
93016		Cardiovascular stress test, physician supervision
93017		Cardiovascular stress test, technical
93018		Cardiovascular stress test, interp & report


----------

